# Makros auch 2011



## Conny (4. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,

ich finde, es sollte auch 2011 ein Makrothema geben 
Hier auch ein Bild von heute. Wie die Pflanze wohl heißt


----------



## Christine (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Gute Idee, Conny!

Lunaria


----------



## gabi (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hi Conny und Christine,

dann steuere ich mal auch ein Makro mit der gleichen Frage bei.

Welche Pflanze  ?

Aufnahme mit meiner neuen Kamera, die ich erst noch kennen lernen muß.
Wieder eine Kompakte. Lumix TZ10.

LG
Gabi


----------



## Christine (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hi Gabi, 

das Bilderrätsel ist aber woanders 

Sieht nach einer __ Tannen- oder Fichtenart aus - mit denen kenn ich mich nicht besonders gut aus.


----------



## gabi (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hi Christine,

wie, du kennst den vielbesungenenen Baum mit den Blättern nicht?

LG
Gabi


----------



## Christine (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Ich sagte ja eine __ Tannen- oder Fichtenart - weißt Du, wie viele es davon gibt?


----------



## gabi (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Und wie viele davon haben so ein Glitzern an den Ästen?
Welche Tanne hat bitteschön Blätter?

Ein Überbegriff reicht schon. (Wissenschaftlicher Name wird nachgereicht)


----------



## Christine (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Das ist hier wirklich kein Rätselfred - Conny hat nur nach dem Pflanzennamen gefragt, weil sie ihn nicht wusste 

Es geht hier um Makros. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Annett (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo.

Gabi meinte bestimmt den "Tannenbaum" der im Lied ja grüne Blätter hat....

Aber nun genug OT.


----------



## gabi (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hi Annett,

genau. Dieser Tannenbaum ist unser Christbaum und eine Nordmanntanne.

LG
Gabi


----------



## danyvet (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

hihi, ich hab nicht dran gedacht, dass wir hier im Makro-fred sind, und dachte zuerst am verkleinerten Bild, es sei irgendeine Art Grünlilie


----------



## Conny (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,

heute im Terrazoo haben wir eine Schnupfenschlange gesehen.
Das ist ein Stack aus 4 Bildern.


----------



## Conny (9. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,

auch bei uns gibt es nun endlich makrotaugliche __ Frühblüher 
Es dauert nicht mehr lange


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Dann gibts mal Macros von Astrophytum caput medusae, Neuaustrieb!


----------



## wp-3d (11. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Dann gibts mal Macros von Astrophytum caput medusae, Neuaustrieb!





Hallo Signatur ist in Rente, 

wie geht das,
einen kleinen Pflanzenrest auf die geköpfte Pflanze aufgepfropft.


.


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Hallo Signatur ist in Rente,







wp-3d schrieb:


> einen kleinen Pflanzenrest auf die geköpfte Pflanze aufgepfropft.
> 
> 
> .



Nö, das ist ausgetrieben. Gepfropft ist nur eine Meduse!


----------



## Digicat (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus

Möchte diesen Thread wieder ein bisserl beleben 

Mangels Insekten, mal Pflanzen (Blümchen) ...


----------



## Regs (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo Helmut,
wunderschön! Danke fürs zeigen!


----------



## Conny (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,

dann will ich Euch unseren Wollschweber einmal zeigen.
Dieses Insekt fasziniert mich immer wieder 
  hier hängt er noch ruhig
  aber jetzt laufen die Flügel warm


----------



## danyvet (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

das musst ich jetzt nachgoogeln. der heißt ja wirklich Wollschweber! 
danke, jetzt kann ich das Viecherl endlich benennen  bei uns __ fliegen die auch zu Hauf herum


----------



## Limnos (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hi Conny

An der Postleitzahl sehe ich, dass Du nicht weit von mir entfernt wohnst. Wollschweber habe ich bisher bei uns noch nie gesehen, aber ich kenne sie vom Oberrhein oder dem Maintal, sowie von Mittelmeerländern. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Digicat (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Conny



Die Wolli`s hast super abgelichtet (ich meine es ernst ) 

Hab bei uns noch keinen entdeckt


----------



## Dawn (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Jetzt weiß ich endlich, wie diese Schwebebrocken  heißen, Insektenbaunause wie ich bin hätt ich die glatt zu den Hummeln eingeordnet, ich behaupte mal, hier __ fliegen zudem viele Erdhummeln rum, jedenfalls suchen die alle wie blöd nach Löchern, wo sie bauen können - vielleicht doch keine Erdhummeln, wenn sie die Löcher von unserem unbetätigten "Kleiderständer" befüllen versuchen 
Nein, Foto ist irgendwie nicht möglich....

"Edit" sagt, das ist defintiv keine Erdhummel, nun gut.... Ist schwarz mit hinten einem rnaja, ziegelfarbenen Popo


----------



## Conny (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,

das ist nun schon das 3. Jahr, dass ich einen Wollis bei uns im Garten sehe.
In einem naturnah betriebenen Garten und Gartenteich stellt sich so einiges aus Flora und Fauna ein 
Für Insekten jeglicher Art bieten sich Insektenhotels jeglicher Art an 
@Helmut


----------



## Krischan (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Ich habe auch was gefunden 

1.   
1+2 Blüte __ Sumpfdotterblume
2. 

3.   
3+4 __ Wasserläufer
4. 

Alle von Heute

Gruß von der Küste


----------



## Krischan (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Die Krabbler werden auch wieder Aktiv
Beim sauber machen der Randsteine haben sie sich gezeigt ,waren aber noch nicht so aktiv wie im Sommer.

 

 

Gruß von der Küste


----------



## Digicat (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Christian

Herzlich Willkommen

Schöne Makros ... 

Darf ich nach der Cam fragen


----------



## Krischan (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Christian
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen
> 
> ...



Aber klar doch 
Da das fotografieren ein Hobby von mir ist habe ich schon einiges zusammengetragen
Kamera (s) (Rangfolge der Nutzung)
    Pentax K-5
    Pentax K20D
Objektive (Rangfolge der Nutzung )
    Pentax SMC-DA 18-55 mm F3,5-5,6 WR
    Pentax SMC DA 2,8/ 50-135 mm ED
    Pentax SMC-DA 50-200 mm F4-5,6 ED
    Pentax SMC-DA 300/4.0 ED IF SDM
    Sigma APO DG 70-300 mm 1:4-5.6 Macro
    Sigma 105mm F2.8 Macro EX DG
    Samyang 85mm 1.4 aspherical IF
    Tamron SP AF 17-50 F2,8 XR (if)
    Tamron SP AF 10-24 F 3,5-4,5 DI II
    Tamron AF 18-200mm F/3,5-6,3 XR Di II LD 


Gruß von der Küste


----------



## Digicat (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Danke 

Dann werden wohl die Makros mit dem Sigma 105/2.8 Makro und der K-5 entstanden sein 

mit oder ohne Stativ 

Denke eher ohne, wegen der fehlenden Stativschelle 

Würde Dir das Sigma 150/2.8 Makro ans Herz legen und nicht nur wegen der Stativschelle 
Ist eine geniale, knackscharfe Linse 

 
Dieses Bild ist mit dem Objektiv entstanden


----------



## Conny (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo Küste 

hast Du auch Bilder mit dem Samyang 
Der Preis ist ja schon interessant.


----------



## Krischan (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Danke für den Tipp Helmut
aber ich bin mit meinem Sigma 105/2.8 Makro sehr zufrieden

Hier mal ein Beispiel

 

Gruß von der Küste


----------



## Digicat (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Von der Schärfe gibts nix zu bekritteln 

Nur ich hätte Ihn weiter links platziert, sodaß mehr Platz in seiner Sichtweite bleibt als in seinem Rücken.
Also im Bild um 180° gedreht.

Aber das hat jetzt nix mit dem Objektiv zu tun


----------



## Krischan (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*



Conny schrieb:


> Hallo Küste
> 
> hast Du auch Bilder mit dem Samyang
> Der Preis ist ja schon interessant.



Ja habe ich aber kann ich die hier einstellen ??
sind ja keine Makros


----------



## Conny (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*



Digicat schrieb:


> Also im Bild um 180° gedreht.



 das meinst Du jetzt aber nicht ernst 

 

Der ist vom 1.03.2011


----------



## Conny (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*



Krischan schrieb:


> Ja habe ich aber kann ich die hier einstellen ??
> sind ja keine Makros



Vll hast Du noch ein anderes Makro  das Du dazu stellen kannst


----------



## Krischan (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

 
Noch ein Makro




@ Conny   (Samyang 85mm 1.4 )
 

 

 

 

Gruß von der Küste


----------



## Limnos (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Bild einer Blüte der Ampelpflanze Zebrina pendula; sowie des Gemeinen Wasserschlauchs. Die Bilder sind nicht jetzt aufgenommen worden


----------



## heiko_243 (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Ameise von hinten im Blütenkelch;
 
Eine 3mm-Spinne im Netz:
 
Eine Wespe vom letzten Jahr:
 
Eine frisch geschlüpfte Spinnenplage:
 
Alle Makros sind mit einem super-billigen Cosina 100/3.5 gemacht, teilweise mit einem umgedrehten 50/1.7 davor als zusätzliche Vergrößerung.


----------



## danyvet (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

 wow, super, Heiko! Die Wespe find ich besonders toll in Szene gesetzt, von der Beleuchtung her. Schaut seeeehr professionell aus, das Bild


----------



## Conny (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,

ein Zoobesuch in Krefeld hat viele schöne Bilder beschert.
Hier aus dem Schmetterlingshaus.
@Krischan Danke!


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

@Dany: 

Wieder sehr schöne Macros die Ihr hier zeigt 
Daran kann man sich garnicht satt sehen!


----------



## Inken (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Da kann ich mich Daniel nur anschließen, richtig richtig schön!

Besonders der Ameisenpo und die Wespe von Heiko sind total genial!

Von Connys Schmetterlingen gefällt mir der rechte am besten, wobei die Wahl wirklich schwer fiel!


----------



## wp-3d (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,

wie immer sehr schöne Makros 

einem schönen Ameisenpo kann ich nicht bieten, aber ein schönes Fischmaul 

naja die Fischdamen müssen es schön finden.

es ist ein Lythrurus umbratilis Redfin shiner mit Laichausschlag.


----------



## danyvet (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Wow, Werner, SUPER!!! Hab grad nachgegoogelt so ein Lythrurus umbratilis ... ist ja nur max. 8,8 cm lang, im Durchschnitt 5,4cm. Auf deinem Bild schaut das aus wie so ein 30cm Karpfendings.  !!!!
Der Laichausschlag sieht ja witzig aus, das sind ja richtig erhabene Wimmerl!


----------



## wp-3d (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hi Dany,

ich hab sie hier noch im Aquarium und kann sagen, die 8,8 cm kommen schon eher hin.

Weitere Bilder gibt es in meinem Album und hier als Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPH4BrZg0wU&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Krischan (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Die Makrosaison wurde Heute eröffnet ,bei so einem schönen fast Sommerlichen Tag ,es soll ja wieder schlechter werden . 

Das habe ich mitgebracht
 1.  

 2 . 

 3.  

 4.  

 5.  

LG christian


----------



## Krischan (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Mal wieder ein paar neue Bilder aus dem Garten,so langsam wird es lebendig hier im Norden 
 

 

 

 

 
Mein Neubau wird noch nicht angenommen

LG Christian


----------



## danyvet (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

wow, das ist aber ein Insektenhotel der Luxusklasse!


----------



## Krischan (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Die Bienen sind auch schon fleißig unterwegs


----------



## Andreas A. (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Ich mache gerade die ersten Schritte in der Digitalfotografie mit Spiegelreflexkamera. Heute habe ich mich mal im Garten an Makroaufnahmen versucht. Die Nisthhilfe für die Wildbienen habe ich gestern gebaut und mittags aufgehängt. Heute wird schon das erste Loch zugemörtelt.


----------



## Matthais31 (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hier mal ein Paar __ Libellen bei uns am Teich 
400 5,6 an Mark 4 mit Macro ring


----------



## gabi (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,

gestern war am Teich großer Libellenschlupf angesagt. Eine __ Frühe Adonislibelle und mehrere Plattbauchlibellen konnte ich beobachten. Doch die gezeigte Libelle hab ich noch nie an meinem Teich beobachtet. Wer kann mir bei der Benennung helfen?

LG
Gabi


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Gabi

Frohe Ostern

Es könnte sich um ein Vierfleck-Männchen handeln


----------



## Matthais31 (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Könnte einen Fierflecken Libelle sein


----------



## Inken (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo ihrs!

Ein Bild von heute Nachmittag:

 

Euch allen einen schönen Ostermontag!​


----------



## danyvet (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Im Norden geht man also nicht auf Ostereiersuche, sondern auf Muschelsuche


----------



## Inken (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*



Doch Dany, hier sucht man auch Ostereier.. 

Aber ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern, Ostern schon mal am Strand gelegen zu haben, in manchen Jahren lag sogar noch Schnee..  Und du wirst lachen, es war voll dort und man konnte direkt schon baden, als dann irgendwann das Wasser da war!


----------



## stefan76 (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

heute ist Libellenschlupftag, wie es scheint. Die Aufnahmen wurden mit dem Handy gemacht.


----------



## Conny (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,

auch bei uns sind schon einige __ Libellen geschlüpft.
Das erste Jahr haben wir Hufeisen-Azurjungfern.
 
Die sind ja so richtig klein und haben eih ganz anderes Flugbild als die größeren.
Dieses Jahr sehen wir auch sehr viele Mißbildungen


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus

Mal Wassertiere 

Kaulquappen

Aug in Aug
 

mit __ Wasserläufer im Vordergrund (kann man schon ein bisserl was den Haxerln sehen)
 

Wasserläufer beim Liebesspiel


----------



## Conny (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,

die Makrosaison hat nun wirklich angefangen 
Am Teich sind z.Z. 6 verschiedene Libellenarten zu Gange


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Conny

Super ... 6 Libellenarten 

Und den "__ Vierfleck" perfekt abgelichtet ... schön wie die "Adern" auf den Flügeln zu sehen sind und so schön glänzen 
Auch hast Dich korrekt ausgerichtet .. alles in Schärfeebene ....

Gefällt mir sehr ... 

Bei uns ist noch tote Hose ... nix zum sehen von __ Libellen .... Larven im Teich ja, aber die sind noch so klein, denke heuer schlüpfen die nicht mehr ... es ist einfach zu kalt bei uns 

Wünsche noch einen schönen Muttertag ... laß Dich feiern


----------



## Conny (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

och Helmut :knuddel
wir kämpfen hier gegen die Trockenheit, der Wind macht zu schaffen, ist heute aber eher angenehm bei diesen Temperaturen.
Wir feiern heute Muttertag UND Geburtstag von Kind Nummer 2


----------



## mitch (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

hallo,

ich wollte auch mal meine anfänger makros zeigen: 

tatort 1:
  
          

tatort 2: 
      

beim letzten habe ich mal eine alte brillenlinse vors objektiv gehalten  


@MakroMeisterin: wie immer


----------



## Andreas A. (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Moin,
heute hat sich die erste Arnikablüte geöffnet.


----------



## heiko_243 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

 
Gerade geschlüpft und vorm Ertrinken gerettet - was ist das für ein Exemplar?


----------



## danyvet (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

würde mal auf __ Königslibelle tippen?
aber um ehrlich zu sein: kann man wohl nicht eindeutig bestimmen, weil wichtige Details nicht abgebildet sind


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Heiko

Ist eine __ Königslibelle (Anax Imperator) ....

Schaut der hintere linke Flügel deformiert aus


----------



## heiko_243 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Helmut, servus Dany,



> kann man wohl nicht eindeutig bestimmen, weil wichtige Details nicht abgebildet sind


Hilft das hier mehr?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo Zusammen,

ein paar Makros von mir mit +10 Nahlinse:

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

so, weiter gehts...

Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## Springmaus (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,

einfach nur 

LG
Doris


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Thomas

Darf ich dich Fragen ... welche Einstellung an der Cam ...

Automatik P oder "grünes" P oder mit Motivprogramm (Blümchen) oder doch auf AV (A) oder TV (S) ...

mit AF (Autofocus) oder MF (manueller Focus) ...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

So, ich war nochmal draußen... (Krank sein ist gar nicht so schlecht...)

@Helmut Ich probiere eigentich rum. Die meisten Bilder sind im Blümchenmodus. Fokus manuell oder Auto. Da es ein wenig windig ist, habe ich LiveView, Spiegelforauslösung und Fernauslöser schätzen gelernt. 
Ich habe meist die Blume anvisiert, scharf gestellt, autofokus rein und den Fokus im LiveView richtig rangezoomt. Nun sieht man sehr schön, wie extrem die Pflanze wackelt. Dann habe ich mit dem Fernauslöser dagesessen und gewartet bis sich die Pflanze beruhigt hat und Feuer. Denoch sind einige Bilder unscharf, meine Biene z.B. Insekten sind irgendwie gerade alle weg. Seit ich mit der Knipse durch den Garten stiefel ist nicht eine Biene, Liebelle, oder Käfer zu finden...

Grüße  

Thomas


----------



## Limnos (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

*Gelbsucht​*
Einiges davon ist schon verblüht, anderes blüht zur Zeit


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus 

@ Wolfgang: Dein "Traum in Gelb" ist schon eine Augenweide 

Von mir mal ein etwas anderes Makro ... 
Habe mit dem Canon 100-400er bei 400mm die gegenüberliegende Teichseite aufs Korn genommen ....

Den __ Wasserläufer habe ich durch den Sucher garnet gesehen ...

 
Auf der Leiter stehend  , die Cam aufgelegt ....

Noch ein 100% Crop
 
leider ist der Wasserläufer nicht ganz scharf 

Der Wasserläufer hat sogar eine Beute gemacht ....


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

All' die tollen Bilder, kann mich gar nicht daran sattsehen.
Vor allem die "Gelbsucht", wenn DIESE Diagnose doch immer so schön wäre


----------



## Limnos (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hi

Die Schönheit vieler kleiner und unscheinbarer Dinge entdeckt man oft erst im Foto.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

So, jetzt noch diverse Bilder, heute frisch.

@ Helmut : Mit den Fernmakros ist sicher eine feine Sache. Mit 200 mm kommt man nicht wirklich weit Kannst Du mal ungefähr die Entfernung in m sagen, damit man ein Gefühl hat für die Entfernung? 
Auf alle Fälle sehr schöne Bilder in der Makrorunde.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Thomas

Das waren ca. 3 - 3,5m ...

Ich mache heute noch ein "making of" zur besseren Vorstellung 

Und Danke


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Thomas

Hier das versprochene "Making of"
Habe alles jetzt gerade nachgestellt ...

 
der Tatort

 
die Entfernung sind doch 4 - 4,5 Meter


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo Helmut,

schon irre, was die Technik leistet. Bei EBäh verkauft jemand 650-2600 mm Objektive (habe ich beim durchwühlen entdeckt)... damit bekommst Du die Wasserläufer des ganzen Ortes und des Nachbarortes. 

Auf jeden Fall lässt es sich entspannt fotografieren auf die Entfernung. Ich werd auch mal nach nem Tele ausschau halten.

Danke Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Conny (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo Helmut,

praktisch so eine Hanglage


----------



## Limnos (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Ich möchte auch wieder etwas beisteuern: es muss nicht unbedingt ein Makro-Objektiv sein. Diese Aufnahmen sind mit Vorsatzlinse (10 Dioptriën) gemacht worden.


----------



## Nikolai (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,

ab und zu bekomme ich mit meiner alten Billig-Digicam auch halbwegs brauchbare Bilder.

   

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## jojo1975 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo Teich- und Fotofreunde,

Endlich habe ich ein paar brauchbare Makros mit meinem neuen Objektiv geschossen... dazu musste ich mich aber erst mit Fremdwörtern wie "Blendenzahl" und "Belichtungszeit" auseinandersetzen  .... im Blümchenmodus wurde es auf jeden Fall nichts   

Gruss, Alex


----------



## ina1912 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo Teich- und Fotofreunde!

ich verfüge auch nur über eine normale Digicam, aber trotzdem kann man damit ganz brauchbare Nahaufnahmen machen...Guckst Du hier:

lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Nachtrag:

heut hab ich auch endlich eine von den roten __ libellen erwischt...

lg ina


----------



## jojo1975 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

und noch ein paar von heute... 
Bin echt froh dass ich mir das Makroobjektiv geleistet habe, die Schönheit verschiedener Insekten nimmt man mit blossem Auge nicht so wahr!
Gruss, Alex


----------



## hantaner (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Angeleimt.

Mein langblättriger __ Sonnentau war erfolgreich auf Jagd.


----------



## mitch (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,

was da alles auf die *Acker-Hundskamille* (_Anthemis arvensis_) fliegt


----------



## jojo1975 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Ein paar von heute nachmittag.
Gruss, Alex


----------



## Digicat (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus 

@ Alex: 
Net schlecht, Herr Specht 

Die Spinne, das letzte Bild ... Genial ...  ... obwohl schräg, sodaß der Blick auch auf die 4 Augen fällt .. hätte auch was 

@ All:
Heute am Teich ...
 
 Bin leider net näher gekommen ohne zu "Wassern"


----------



## lemanie (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Mensch, habt ihr alle tolle Bilder gemacht!

Ein dickes Lob an die Fotografen.

Melanie


----------



## Nikolai (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,

bei meiner letzten Moorexkursion hatte ich einen Verfolger, der überhaupt nicht ablassen wollte. Man erkennt richtig, wie er seine Werkzeuge wetzt, während er auf meinem Sweetshirt platz nimmt.

   

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## jojo1975 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

@Helmut: hier noch zwei Bilder der Spinne. Näher konnte ich leider nicht ran da der Kollege doch etwas scheu war 
und Danke für das Lob


----------



## Digicat (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Alex

Njjaaaaa .... fast getroffen .... ein bisserl mehr in der Frontale ... 

Aber auch diese Beiden hätte ich gerne auf meiner Festplatte 

Ps.: ich hoffe du kannst die Bilder von Markus Gebel, ein hervorragender, anerkannter Naturfotograf, aus dem obigen Link auch sehen. Wenn nicht, registriere Dich im Makroforum, die erstklassigen Bilder sind es allemal Wert 

Markus Gebel in der FC

Viel Spaß beim ansehen


----------



## Joachim (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Leute, was fotografiert ihr denn - mir stellen sich die Haare auf :shock


----------



## Limnos (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hier ein paar Makros aus meinem derzeitigen Garten und Teich


----------



## Digicat (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus

Was von heute Nachmittag ... 

   

Das ist eine "Rote Mordwanze" (Rhynocoris iracundus) gefunden beim "Spontanvegetation" entfernen ...


----------



## jojo1975 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Danke für den Link Helmut, sehr interessant!
Das Bild der Spinne ist Wahnsinn   scheint die gleiche Art zu sein wie meine?


----------



## Digicat (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Alex

Ja, es dürfte sich um die gleiche Spinne handeln, eine Listspinne ...

Bin wie du von den Bildern sehr beieindruckt ... ist ein Wahnsinn ...


----------



## Nikolai (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,

noch ein paar Bilder aus dem Moor

       


Gruß Nikolai


----------



## cpt.nemo (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo Leute.
Ich bin ganz begeistert von den vielen tollen Bildern. Ich fürchte, da kann ich nicht ganz mithalten, aber ein bischen möcht ichs auch mal versuchen.
 
Wie gesagt, ich arbeite noch dran.


----------



## Mulmig (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

...schönes Licht eingefangen...

Gruß,
Anna


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus

@ Nikolai:  sehr schön

@ Brigitte: Hmmm ... da ist wohl was beim speichern passiert (pixelig, rechts oben im Eck)

@ All:
Jetzt am Abend, die Sonne war schon lange weg, drehte ich noch eine Gartenrunde ...

Auf einer Skabiosablüte viel mir ein Sechsfleckwidderchen auf ...


----------



## cpt.nemo (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo Helmut, 
ich weis auch nicht, woher das kommt. Ich habe mir gerade nochmal das Original angeschaut. Da ist irgendein unscharfer Strauch im Hintergrund. Der hat wohl das Konvertieren nicht überlebt.


----------



## jojo1975 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

N'abend

Schöne Bilder aus dem Moor Nikolai 

@ Helmut: wie immer, erste Sahne!   Welche Kamera + Objektiv benutzt Du für Makros?

Noch ein Paar von heute mittag, leider kenne ich mich mit den Arten nicht so gut aus wie Helmut 

Gruss, ALex


----------



## cpt.nemo (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Heute vormittag im Gewächshaus:


----------



## pema (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo zusammen,
ein paar Bilder meiner Tierchen.
Petra


----------



## Digicat (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus 

Super schöne Bilder zeigt Ihr hier 

@ Alex: Danke
 Canon 5D (die Erste) + Sigma 150/2.8 Makro + EBV: FixFoto + Neat image (wenn RAW dann DPP von Canon)
1) 
2) dürfte der gleiche __ Käfer wie meiner sein
 
Gewöhnlicher Scheinbockkäfer oder auch Gemeiner Schenkelkäfer (Oedemera femorata)
Wurde im Makroforum bestimmt ...
3) Fliege, vermutlich eine Schwebfliege
4) Blütenstempel
5) __ frühe Adonislibelle

Meine Hochachtung Alex  ... sehr gelungene Makros 

@ Brigitte: sehr schön  um welche Pflanze handelt es sich 

@ Petra: auch deine Bilder sind sehr schön 
Die Raupe dürfte ein "Schlehen-Bürstenspinner" sein


----------



## Digicat (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Ich nochmal 

Vor lauter Begeisterung über Eure schönen Bilder 

Habe ich meine vergessen Euch zu zeigen ...

Rot dominiert am Wegesrand ...
         

@ Alex: das wichtigste habe ich zuerst vergessen zur Ausrüstung dazu zuschreiben:
Ein sehr stabiles Stativ ist sehr von Vorteil, wie auch ein Winkelsucher und Fernauslöser.


----------



## Y*e (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Nahaufnahmen mag ich auch sehr gerne. Da mache ich doch gerne mit.
Leider weiß ich den Namen der schönen Pflanze nicht mit dem faszinierenden Lotuseffekt.
Und den Besucher auf den Tannenwedel beobachtete ich auch eine ganze Weile.


----------



## cpt.nemo (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

@Helmut:
Die im Gewächshaus? Hokkaidokürbis und Tomate (das Bild gefällt mir selber besonders gut, weil man die ganzen feinen Härchen auf der Pflanze sieht)


----------



## jojo1975 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*



Digicat schrieb:


> @ Alex: das wichtigste habe ich zuerst vergessen zur Ausrüstung dazu zuschreiben:
> Ein sehr stabiles Stativ ist sehr von Vorteil, wie auch ein Winkelsucher und Fernauslöser.



Danke für die Tipps Helmut 
Was ist denn ein Winkelsucher ? 
Stativ und Fernauslöser werd ich gleich mal bestellen 
Ich fotografiere momentan freihand mit meiner Nikon D5000 die ich mir vor knapp einem Monat geleistet habe mit Nikkor micro 85 mmm 1:3,5 Objektiv. Damit muss ich leider 23cm ans Motiv ran...

Gruss, Alex


----------



## jojo1975 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*



Ynnette schrieb:


> Nahaufnahmen mag ich auch sehr gerne. Da mache ich doch gerne mit.
> Leider weiß ich den Namen der schönen Pflanze nicht mit dem faszinierenden Lotuseffekt.
> Und den Besucher auf den Tannenwedel beobachtete ich auch eine ganze Weile.




Schöne Bilder mit den Tropfen. Müssten __ Funkien (__ Hosta) sein.
Gruss, Alex


----------



## Digicat (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus

Winkelsucher ...
Ein Winkelsucher ist ein optisches Teil, das man vor den Sucher steckt und damit um die Ecke blicken kann. Damit ist bodennahes Fotografieren ein "Kinderspiel" und braucht nicht mehr mit dem Gesicht im "Dreck" liegen. Manche gibt es auch mit einem Vergrößerungsfaktor (meiner 2,5fach).

Erspart man sich jedoch fast bei Lifeview, aber das hat dann wieder andere Nachteile (Sonne von hinten; erwärmt den Sensor übermäßig bei längerem Gebrauch > rauschen tritt dann auf)

Bei einem Stativ würde ich nicht sparen ... drüben im Makroforum wird das "Uniloc Major Sys" sehr empfohlen. Ist zwar nicht das leichteste, aber dafür das Schnellste (eine zentrale Verschlußschraube).
Ich überlege es mir für zu Hause im Garten zu kaufen , zum herumschleppen ist es mir zu schwer. 
Dazu habe ich ein Manfrotto 190 X Pro B und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Als Kugelkopf habe ich einen Manfrotto 486RC2 der selbst meine schwerste Kombi (Canon 1D MkII + Canon 1,4 II Extender + Canon EF 100 - 400 L IS USM) stabil in jeder Position hält .


----------



## Limnos (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hi

Eine gute Alternative, die zumindest bei Bridgekameras zu haben ist, ist das dreh- und schwenkbare Display. Meine Kamera, eine Panasonic Lumix FZ50, vergrößert beim Scharfstellen im manuellen Makromodus die Bildmitte 5 fach. Folgendes Bild habe ich aus freier Hand mit einer 4 Dioptriën Vorsatzlinse gemacht. 
Bei solchen Aufnahmen nehme ich Blende 11, belichte zwei Zeitstufen schneller(-2) und benutze den eingebauten Blitz. Der Stengel des __ Binsen-Schachtelhalmes (Equisetum scirpoides) ist original 2mm dick.


----------



## Digicat (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Wolfgang

Grandios ... 

Dein ruhiges Händchen will ich auch haben 

So ein Display hat allerdings auch Nachteile sowohl bei Bridge wie auch bei DSLR ... die Sonne, wenn sie von hinten kommt und nur bei DSLR, der Sensor erwärmt sich übermäßig und das Rauschen nimmt dadurch zu. Darum sind die Videos meist auf ~ 5min begrenzt.

Im Makroforum verwenden die meisten den Raynox  DCR-5320PRO  an den "Lumixen".


----------



## jojo1975 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,
Da ich durch Wind und Regen momentan draussen keine vernünftigen Makros hinbekomme habe ich das Model kurzerhand mit nach innen gebracht. Nach der Fotosession wurde es selbstverständlich wieder in die Freiheit entlassen  . Das andere Model wohnt in meinem Keller... 
Gruss, Alex


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Spiderman ... eh Alex

Die Spinne (Weberknecht ?) ist gewaltig 
Gefällt mir richtig gut 

Der Marienkäfer ... Hmmm ... ist schwer bei Offeblende eine durchgängige Schärfe zu erreichen ... 

Würde versuchen die Schärfe auf die Augen zu bekommen ...


----------



## jojo1975 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*



Digicat schrieb:


> Der Marienkäfer ... Hmmm ... ist schwer bei Offeblende eine durchgängige Schärfe zu erreichen ...
> 
> Würde versuchen die Schärfe auf die Augen zu bekommen ...



Blende war f/13, Belichtungszeit 1/60 mit Blitz.. wie gesagt im Innern. Hätte ich wahrscheinlich mit Stativ besser hinbekommen . Bei höherer Blendenzahl wäre es wahrscheinlich komplett unscharf geworden. In welchem Blendenbereich machst Du deine Makros? Kann es sein dass ein Makroobjektiv mit höherer Brennweite auch einen grösseren Schärfebereich hat (meins hat 85mm Brennweite) ?

Danke, Alex


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Blitz ist ganz schlecht ... die Reflektionen am Chininpanzer sind nicht zu unterschätzen und wie man sieht auch durch Überstrahlung negativ ...

und ja, mit Stativ wäre es ganz sicher schärfer ...

Der Unterschied der verschiedenen Brennweiten liegt in der Naheinstellungsgrenze (Nähe zum Motiv = kürzere Brennweite (85mm) muß um 1:1 abzubilden näher ans Motiv) längere Brennweiten können da weiter weg (mein Sigma 150/2.8 hat eine Naheinstellungsgrenze von 38cm)

Dein Nikkor micro 85 mmm 1:3,5 hat eine Naheinstellungsgrenze von 23,6cm

Wegen der Blende ... es tritt, wenn man die Blende zu sehr schließt, eine Beugungsunschärfe auf ... glaube so um ~f22
Man sollte also nie zu hoch abblenden ...

Ich bin eher der Offenblende-Fotograf ... also f8 ist bei mir schon hoch, meißt ist es aber f2.8

Und es gibt noch die "Förderliche Blende" ... aber da kann Conny bestens darüber Auskunft geben ...


----------



## Conny (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,

ja, mit dieser "Förderlichen Blende" befasse ich mich z.Z. im Hinblick auf Stacks 
In der Fotografie arbeiten wir wie in vielen anderen Bereichen immer mit Kompromissen. 
Ich habe bei meiner Kombi 5DMkII/Sigma 150 eine Arbeitsblende von max. 16 herausgefunden, manchmal auch nur 11. Für den HG ist das oft noch zuviel.
     

Die sind alle bei Blende 8 mit Zwischenringen.


----------



## jojo1975 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Wow genial die Bilder der Florfliege   
Danke Conny und Helmut für die Tipps


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo Conny :knuddel

die Florfliege auf dem __ Sonnentau ist ja genial!


----------



## jojo1975 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Eine Frage an die Spezialisten (Conny, Helmut...   ).

Wenn ich das Motiv noch grösser haben möchte, was sollte ich da am besten mit meinem 85mm Makroobjektiv benutzen? Zwischenringe? oder funktionieren Nahlinsen auch auf dem Makroobjektiv? 

Danke, Alex


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Alex

Zwischenringe nehmen kein Licht ...
Vorsatzlinsen jedoch schon ...

Umkehrring wäre eine Alternative ... aber ohne Stativ und Einstellschlitten ... wird das nix


----------



## Conny (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo Alex,

wenn Du ein Tele-Objektiv mit wenig Brennweite (ca. 24 mm) hast, kann es auch ein Retro-Adapter sein.
Aber wie gesagt, Bewegungen aller Art sind der größte Feind der Makrofotografie.


----------



## heiko_243 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*



> Wenn ich das Motiv noch grösser haben möchte, was sollte ich da am besten mit meinem 85mm Makroobjektiv benutzen


Zwei Filterringe aufeinanderkleben und z.B. ein 50er invers draufschrauben (die Blende des 50er muss dabei geöffnet sein).
Ich mache das mit einem 50er invers auf mein 100er Makro geschraubt. Erlaubt Autofocus bei stärkeren Vergrößerungen als Zwischenringe und war bei mir billiger (da das 50/1.7 für 30,- Eur zu bekommen war).
Dann braucht man aber auch Blenden um f15-f22 um überhaupt noch was scharf zu bekommen und blitzen ist dann sehr vorteilhaft. Blitzen am besten entfesselt (drahtlos) und mit Diffusor - Butterbrotzelt reicht meist (sofern das Objekt dann nicht flüchtet).
Damit wird dann z.B. auch eine 1mm große Spinne formatfüllend:


----------



## danyvet (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*



heiko_243 schrieb:


> Butterbrotzelt reicht meist (sofern das Objekt dann nicht flüchtet).


was meinst du mit "flüchtet" ?


----------



## heiko_243 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*



danyvet schrieb:


> was meinst du mit "flüchtet" ?


Ich meine damit, das die Annäherung des Diffusors bei vielen Tieren Fluchtverhalten auslöst (das ist aber bei Makros mit Vergrößerung ohnehin ein Problem - teilweise muss man mit dem Objektiv fast bis auf direkten Kontakt ran).


----------



## danyvet (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Ach!  ich bin deppert!!! ich hab gelesen "objektiv" statt "objekt"!!! 
Wenn ich gleich gscheit gelesen hätt, hätt sich die Frage erübrigt!!!


----------



## Digicat (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Makrofreunde

Wir waren heute ein bisserl unterwegs ...

         

Viel Vergnügen beim ansehen


----------



## jojo1975 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Tolle Bilder Helmut 
Schleppst du immer das Stativ mit rum? oder sind auch einige Fotos freihand?

Und danke für die Tipps Heiko.

Ich werde mein Glück mit Zwischeringen versuchen.

Stativ ist auch schon fast gekauft. Im Fotoladen wurde mir ein Vanguard Alta Pro 263AT mit Kugelgelenkkopf vorgeführt. Die Kipp-Mittelsäule hat mich überzeugt und ist sehr stabil. Werde ich mir wahrscheinlich morgen holen 

Gruss, Alex


----------



## Digicat (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Alex

Die letzten 5 sind alle Freihand ...

Gratulation zum Stativ


----------



## Andreas A. (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Klasse Fotos! 
Das zweite gefällt mir am besten.
Ich habe heute versucht Streifenwanzen zu fotografieren. Da die Tiere sich dauernd bewegten hatte ich Schwierigkeiten die Kamera in die richtige Position zu bringen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Limnos (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hi

@ Helmut: Die letzten 5 sind alle Freihand ...
 geht doch!!!

@ Andreas: sehr schöne Aufnahmen!!

Mir ist heute ein Zufallstreffer gelungen, den ich erst bemerkt habe, als ich das Bild auf dem Bilschirm mir ansah. Das Foto galt dem __ Greiskraut, aber eine Schwebfliege wollte unbedingt mit auf´s Bild.


----------



## pema (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,
Besuch bei meinen __ Stockrosen.

Keine Ahnung warum das eine Bild auftaucht, dass andere aber nur als angehängte Bilddatei erscheint??
petra


----------



## jojo1975 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,

Habe die Regenpause von heute Nachmittag genutzt um mich auf die "Jagd" zu machen. Makrofotografie macht ja sowas von süchtig 
Und ich muss ja noch viel üben um so stimmungsvolle Bilder hinzukriegen wie z.B. Helmut oder Conny  
Ich versuch mich dann mal in der Artbestimmung: 1. Marienkäfer, 2. Wildbiene?, 3. Weissling?, 4. asiatischer Marienkäfer?, 5. Lederwanze?, 6. Motte , 7. Schwebfliege, 8. gemeiner __ Wasserläufer.

Gruss, ALex


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Alex

Net schlecht 

6.) ist ein Dickkopffalter, welcher kannst hier bestimmen


----------



## jojo1975 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Danke Helmut 

Ist wohl ein Rostfarbiger Dickkopffalter.

Gruss, Alex


----------



## jojo1975 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,

Habe heute vormittag herausgefunden dass Makrofotografie nur was für ganz Harte ist 

Nach mindestens 20 Stichen in den Rücken einer verrückten Bremse, hunderter Bissen in die Beine von amoklaufenden roten Ameisen und nach dem erfolgreichem Entfernen einer Zecke von meinem linken Oberarm kann ich euch nun ein paar Bilder von meiner Makrotour von heute morgen zeigen 

Das was ich anfangs für Grashüpfer hielt sind doch tatsächlich etwa 1cm grosse Grasfroschbabys. Die Libelle scheint eine __ frühe Adonislibelle zu sein, der Falter ein Weissling und eine Schwebfliege im Flug.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand bei der Bestimmung des Weiss-braunen Falters, des gelb-grünen Käfers und des Pilzes (ungefähr 10cm hoch) helfen... 

Danke und Gruss,
Alex


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Alex

Der __ Käfer könnte ein Rüsselkäfer sein, aber welche Art 

Den Falter kenne ich auch nicht, genau so wie den Pilz ... 

Sind aber sehr gute Makros


----------



## jojo1975 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Danke für den Tipp Helmut, ich habs gefunden, ist ein Gelbrandrüssler.

Gruss, Alex


----------



## danyvet (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Der braun-weiße Schmetterling könnte ein Kleiner Eisvogel sein


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo zusammen,

seit Alex sein Macroobjektiv hat, ist er voll der Macrofie verfallen und erträgt Schmerz und Leid für geniale Bilder.  Diene Bilder sind wirklich sehr genial Alex. (Die anderen natürlich auch....)

So, jetzt ich mal wieder, aber nicht so spektakulär:
   

   
Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Limnos (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hi @ Dany Alex

Ich glaube eher, dass es die Frühjahrsform des Landkärtchens ist.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Andreas A. (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,
wieder einmal tolle Aufnahmen. @ Alex: Ich kann den Kleinen Eisvogel bestätigen. Unterscheidungsmerkmal gegenüber ähnlichen Arten sind u.a. die 2 Reihen dunkler Flecke auf dem Hinterflügel, gleich rechts neben der weißen Flügelbinde.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Limnos (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hi

Habe auch wieder mal was makrotisiert !

Da hat was mit dem Hochladen nicht geklappt.


----------



## Limnos (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hi  

2. Versuch. K. A. warum es beim ersten Mal nicht geklappt hat


----------



## jojo1975 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo, 

Bin mal wieder dazu gekommen ein paar Bilder zu machen.

Es müsste sich dabei um folgende Arten handeln:
Marienkäfer, zwei __ Weichkäfer beim Akt , grosser Kohlweissling, braune Siebenbeinspinne*, kleine __ Pechlibelle.

Gruss, Alex

*ist natürlich ein Witz, ich habe keine Ahnung


----------



## Echinopsis (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Die ist mir heute über den Weg gekrochen:


----------



## Limnos (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hi

Ein fotogener Falter. Er blieb so was von ruhig sitzen, und das mit ausgebreiteten Flügeln: das war wohl ein Entfalter Name: Pararge aegeria, einen deutschen Namen konnte ich nicht finden


----------



## Andreas A. (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,
man nennt den Falter auch Waldbrettspiel.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Inken (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Nur so ein Versuch.. 

 

​


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

__ Stockrose/Malve? @Inken

Sehr hübsch!


----------



## Inken (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Danke Daniel! 

Und ja, du hast recht!  Ene __ Stockrose:


----------



## paper (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Tolle Farbe hat die __ Stockrose, Inken!


----------



## pema (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,
fressen und gefressen werden...und 'nen schöner Klatschmohn.
petra


----------



## ina1912 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

hallo zusammen!

heute war __ libellen-schlüpftag...weiß jemand, wie die heißen?
lg ina


----------



## danyvet (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

wenn du uns das Foto zeigst....vielleicht


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Ina

Wenn du sie uns zeigst ... :beten

Falls kein Bild wird es schwer ... mußt Dich wohl durch den Thread ackern und aus dem Gedächtnis vergleichen 

Aber laß es uns trotzdem wissen


----------



## ina1912 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

mist, jetzt hat der ne halbe stunde zum hochladen gebraucht, und nun sind sie weg! also neuer versuch...


----------



## ina1912 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

danke für eure aufmerksamen antworten, in der tat, es fehlten die fotos! nicht, dass ich es nicht sofort bemerkt hätte.... hab nur solange zum neu hochladen gebraucht...
lg ina


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Ina

__ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer würde ich meinen ... ein Männchen ...


----------



## ina1912 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

hallo helmut!

das könnte sein, aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher. zeichnung und größe könnten hinkommen (wobei meine echt riesig waren), aber ich kann die laut lexikon hier und laut wiki typische blaugrüne färbung der brust nicht erkennen...

lg ina


----------



## danyvet (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Wenn sie frisch geschlüpft sind, dauert es ein wenig, bis sie ganz ausgefärbt sind. Außerdem sind Männchen und Weibchen nicht gleich gefärbt


----------



## paper (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Freu, meine Gaukler blüht!


----------



## pema (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,

der Tanz auf dem Vulkan...und das Ende vom Lied
Petra


----------



## lissbeth66 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Und nu ich auch noch...leider habe ich nur ne Billig Digi Cam

LG Karin


----------



## Digicat (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Karin

Ach mit einer Billig Digicam kann man scharfe Fotos machen, wie man an deinen sieht 

Einzig die Perspektiven bei Bild 3 & 4 ... am besten die Cam am Boden auflegen bzw. Finger unter Cam und so ganz knapp übers Wasser bis der Finger Wasser spürt


----------



## sanatee (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

was für tolle Fotos


----------



## lissbeth66 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Danke fuer die Tips . Ich werds ausprobieren und Euch zeigen was dabei rausgekommen ist

LG Karin


----------



## witch127 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Tolle Bilder sind das alles! Da hab ich bei mir auch mal gekramt.... Allerdings hab ich meine Kamera immer noch nicht richtig im Griff...


----------



## Limnos (18. Juli 2011)

*Ich mach Euch was "Weiß"*

Folgende weiße Blüten/Tiere fand ich letzte Woche in meinem Garten, darunter auch etliche, die einen Bezug zum Teich haben.


----------



## Nikolai (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Ja, ja, die __ Ackerwinde ist eigentlich auch kann hüpsch. Wenn sie nur nicht so lästig wäre.

@ all: Schöne Bilder habt ihr 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Digicat (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Makrofreunde

 schöne Bilder 

 
Wänzlein

 
Fliege


----------



## witch127 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

__ Ackerwinde find ich gar nicht lästig.... Meine Landschildkröten lieben sie! Alles hat seinen Zweck!


----------



## Dieter_B (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Na dann will ich auch mal wieder einige Bilder zeigen.


----------



## pema (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo Dieter, 
das Froschbild ist super

petra


----------



## Limnos (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hi 

@ Ja, ja, die __ Ackerwinde ist eigentlich auch kann hüpsch. Wenn sie nur nicht so lästig wäre.

Die dickeren Wurzeln (Rhizome) kann man essen. Soll mit Spargel Ähnlichkeit haben.


Rund um den Teich da tobt das Leben. Übrigens machen selbst größere Hummeln einer Wespe Platz. Aber untereinander sind __ Wespen nicht futterneidisch.


----------



## witch127 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Wahnsinn! Und Wieviele laufen einfach dran vorbei...


----------



## Dieter_B (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*



pema schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> das Froschbild ist super
> 
> petra



Hallo Petra, danke.
Und das hab ich so zufällig  geschossen, endlich saß er mal still da.
Der kleine lebt im 100 Ltr. Tümpel im Beet.
Das waren die ersten Nahaufnahmen mit meiner neuen Kamera.

Und wie witch127 schreibt:viele laufen drann vorbei, man muß auch mal näher hingucken.


----------



## Conny (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,

dies ist ein Stack aus 11 Bilder.
Die Rotgestreifte Kugelspinne ist ca. 5 mm groß, die Öffnung der Sarracania leucophylia ca. 15, der Weg von oben nach unten so etwas 20mm.
Diese Spinne zu beobachten macht richtig Spaß, obwohl es mich manchmal richtig gruselt.
Hier noch ein Link  zu einem Filmchen


----------



## Limnos (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hab mal wieder was makrotisiert


----------



## witch127 (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Total schön, aber ich glaube, dafür fehlt mir das entsprechende Objektiv...


----------



## fischerl (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Guten Morgen,

mag auch mitmachen ;-))) hier einmal tierisches - blümlein fotografiere ich auch noch gerne!

von denen hier hatten wir heuer 8 stück (männlein und weiblein!) in unserer großen weide...

und "mister cool" im teich ;-)))

lg
fischerl


----------



## fischerl (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Bäh !

Wieso geht das denn mit den Fotos nicht?



ahh, zumindest schaff ich es jetzt so - auch schon einmal was


----------



## Digicat (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Makroten

@ Wolfgang:  ... Klasse ...

@ Fischerl: schöne Bilder von Eurer __ Hirschkäfer-Population ... nur die Bilder dürfen ruhig ein bisserl Größer sein ... so 1000 x 1000 Pixel 

Dann will ich auch mal ...

Canon 5D & Canon EF 100/2.8 L IS Makro


----------



## Stoer (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

   

Dann will ich doch auch mal !


----------



## fischerl (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

@digicat:

mh, habs jetzt größer bei mir gespeichert, aber kanns net größer hochladen...
ich hab unter dem textfeld kein "anhänge verwalten" ...

lg
fischerl


----------



## Digicat (25. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Fischerl

Jetzt paßt es ... die Bilder haben alle die 1000 Pixel auf der längsten Seite 

Sehr schöne Makros 

Habe auch noch ein Makro
 
Canon 5D, 100/2.8 L IS, freihand (mangels Stativschelle, muß ich mir erst besorgen)
Das Licht ist schon sehr hart ...


----------



## fischerl (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

guten morgen,

also - ich achte ehrlich gesagt auf gar nichts, alles vollautomatisch eingestellt, makrofunktion dazu - fertig. Canon EOS 300 - freihändig - stativ hab ich nicht. nur ein größeres zoom-objektiv hätt ich gerne....

die pflanze hab ich übrigens auch - ist eine gaura. ich hab sie in weiß und rosa und ich liebe sie, weil sie wirklich den ganzen sommer durch blüht...

makros gehen aber auch mit erdäpfelblüten (sogar mit grüner spinne) und ganz normalen ringelblumen...

lg
fischerl


----------



## danyvet (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hmm.... wenn ich mir die meisten Bilder der letzten Zeit hier so anschaue, stellt sich mir die Frage, ab wann man denn überhaupt von einem Makro spricht? 
sowas wie die Ringelblume von fischerl ist in meinen Augen kein Makro. Ein Makro nach meiner Definition wäre es, wenn nur der Mittelteil (das Zeug, wo der Blütenstaub drin ist) das ganze Bild ausfüllt. Aber ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, was die offizielle Definition von Makro ist


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Dany

Ein Makro darf auch ruhig 1:3 oder 1:4 sein ...
 

Muß nicht immer 1:1 sein ...
 
__ Große Heidelibelle, männlich (der Dateiname stimmt nicht)

Die Defination ist recht verschwommen und nicht eindeutig


----------



## pema (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hi Dany,

ich zumindest, kann deine Frage nachvollziehen.
Ich sehe allerdings gerne auch Nahaufnahmen (so würde ich das nennen).
petra


----------



## danyvet (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Keine Frage, ich seh mir auch gerne Nahaufnahmen an. Doch käme ich eigentlich nicht auf die Idee hier Libellenbilder zu zeigen wie die von Helmut. Die würd ich im Libellenthread zeigen. Hier würde ich nur Bilder von bildfüllenden Facettenaugen zeigen 
Versteht mich nicht falsch, jeder kann hier zeigen was er will, aber ich denke mir, wenn jemand wirklich Interesse an Makroaufnahmen hat, muss er sich durch eine Wust an Nahaufnahmen wurschteln bis er ein paar "richtige" Makros findet. Bei mir fangen Makros erst ab einer Nahaufnahme an, wie sie das 3. Bild von Wolfgang´s Beitrag #186 ist 
Aber wenns hier keine eindeutige Definition gibt, will ich natürlich nicht meine Regel als allgemein gültig aufstellen  mich hat´s nur verwundert.


----------



## Zueroc (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Tolle Idee mit den Makros,
da schließe ich mich gleich mal an, obwohl nicht alle Bilder im eigenen Garten entstanden sind.
Bild 1 ist in Thüringen, Bild 2 ist in Kroatien, der Rest ist im Garten entstanden.
Viel Spaß beim schauen,

Susanne & Andreas


...........................................................................................................................................


----------



## danyvet (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Boah, der Ausschnitt von der Rose schaut super aus!!!!!!!


----------



## rabe62 (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*



danyvet schrieb:


> Boah, der Ausschnitt von der Rose schaut super aus!!!!!!!



*hihi*  d.h. die anderen Bilder sind grottig bis nicht erwähnenswert 
Spass beiseite. Die Rose sticht natürlich Aufgrund der Gestaltung und der monochromen Natur heraus.


----------



## Zueroc (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Danke für die Blumen..............

...und dafür, dass es immer so viel regnet dies Jahr, gibts noch ne __ Sonnenblume


........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## danyvet (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Leider nicht meine eigenen, aber die wollt ich euch nicht vorenthalten


----------



## Digicat (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Guten morgen Dany

Klasse Bilder


----------



## Conny (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo Dany,

das sind zwar alles Studioaufnahmen und nicht mit Naturbildern zu vergleichen, aber sie sind ganz hohe Fotokunst


----------



## danyvet (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Diese bunte "tanzende" __ Gottesanbeterin find ich ganz besonders kurios. Und der wunzige Frosch am Finger... :shock Ich dachte mir, sowas muss man einfach gesehen haben


----------



## Limnos (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Zwei Gartenschönheiten!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## rabe62 (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Feine Bilder , Wolfgang. 
Meine Dalien sind heuer vom Wind gebeutelt und gerupft


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Heute Nachmittag plumpste sie mir auf den Terrassentisch.
Vorsichtig auf die Rose gesetzt, und Knipse rausgeholt...
 

Possierlich fand ich... wann immer sie mit einem ihrer Füßchen in einen Wassertropfen trat, wurde dieses Füßchen sofort "abgeschleckt".
Weiß jemand, warum sie das so machte?
"Wasser schöpfen" wird sie auf diese Art und Weise doch gewiss nicht, wiki wußte nichts dazu.


----------



## Digicat (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Eva-Maria

Schön scharf hast das Heupferd eingefangen 

Die frontale Perspektive gefällt mir gut ... 

Mit welchem Objektiv hast das Makro den gemacht


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hi Helmut,
Canon 350D body mit Sigma Makro 105 mm, 1:2.8
Abstand während der Fotos, ich schätze zwischen 5 - 10 cm, wollte die Kleene ja nicht verschrecken. 
Schönen Sonntagabend


----------



## Digicat (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Danke für die Info Eva-Maria ...

Wünsche einen schönen Abend


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hi Helmut,
hier noch eines aus der Serie, andere Perspektive, gleiches Objektiv.


----------



## ron (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hei Eva-Maria,

schön der Kontrast zwischen rotem Ast und grünem Heupferd. Hätte aber gerne etwas mehr Schärfe auf der Augenpartie gehabt. Weil die Füsse und die Wassertropfen dort einigermassen scharf sind, müsste es von der Schärfentiefe drin gewesen sein. Aber das filigrane von den Flügeln ist spannend.


LG

Ron


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hi Ron,
die Augenpartie etwas schärfer, hätte ich auch gern gehabt.
Der Blitz schaltete sich zu, obwohl es noch relativ früh am Nachmittag war.
Demzufolge waren die Lichtverhältnisse wohl eher suboptimal.
Kann es daran liegen?
Das Macro zoomte hin und her, um überhaupt DIESE Schärfe zu greifen.


----------



## danyvet (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

ich hab auch so ein heupferd  aber schon vor 2 Jahren fotografiert, oder so.
Allerdings weiß ich nimmer, mit welcher Kamera und mein Makro hatte ich damals noch gar nicht.
War vom Wohnzimmerfenster raus in den Vorgarten, ca. 1/2 Meter weit weg.
Das hab ich jetzt allerdings vom facebook runtergeladen, weil ich das Original daheim hab. Weiß nicht, wie sehr da die Quali auch noch verliert...

   

und hier digital vergrößert

 

edit: ich weiß nur, dass es ohne Blitz war


----------



## ron (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*



eigentlich ist es eigenartig. Ich weiss natürlich nicht welchen Fokuspunkt du aktiviert hattest. Aber vielleicht alle zusammen? Da tendiert das Autofokussystem dazu auf das scharf zu stellen was am nächsten ist. (innehalb von dem Bereich was überhaupt scharf gestellt werden kann).

Im Makrobereich verteilt sich die Tiefenschärfe in einem Drittel vor dem Schärfepunkt und zweidrittel hinter dem. Das hiesse, wenn die Kamera auf der Flügeldecke scharf gestellt hätte, wären wahrscheinlich die Augen auch scharf gewesen.

Wenn ich Makros mache aktiviere ich immer nur einen Fokuspunkt. Leider hat es Canon noch nicht geschafft diese Punkte auf dem Goldenen Schnitt zu legen. Noch schöner wäre es den Punkt selbst auswählen zu können. Na ja, im Zweifelsfall kann man immer noch manuell scharf stellen. 

Wenn die Zeit es zulässt kannst du mit der D350 auch sichtbar abblenden (glaube ich). Dann kannst du Tiefenschärfe selbs beurteilen.

Eine andere Sache ist es mit dem Winkel zum "Objekt". Wenn du die Kamera minimal gegen die Uhrrichtung gedreht hättest, hättest du noch eine grössere Chance gehabt mit der Schärfe. Gerade mit Schmetterlingen, die mit gefallteten Flügel, auf einer Blüte sitzen, ist das kritisch. Da sollten sowohl die Flügel als auch die Augenpartie scharf sein, während der Hintergrund unscharf sein sollte um das Bild ruhig zu gestalten. Das wiederum braucht eine offene Blende, d.h. minimale Schärfentiefe.

Hoffentlich war ich jetzt nicht zu theoretisch 



LG

Ron


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hi Ron,
nee gar nicht zu theoretisch, D A N K E  für diese tollen Tipps.
Ich habe das Makro erst dieses Jahr gekauft und bin immer noch am rumprobieren.
Werde Deine Ratschläge beherzigen und ausprobieren.
Dir noch einen schönen Tag!


----------



## pema (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo zusammen,

mein Walnussbaum ist z.Zt. Wanzentreffpunkt

Auf Foto Nr. 1 sieht man drei von den Kerlen, die ein trockenes Zuhause im Dach eines Voegelhauses gefunden haben.
Bild Nr. 2: der hat zwar noch keinen Unterschlupf gefunden, aber dafür einen Freund
(Nach den Foto habe ich übrigens gleich nachgeschaut, ob er seinen 'Freund' gerade auffrisst. Ne. die hingen wirklich nur zusammen ab:smoki)
Petra


----------



## Limnos (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hi

Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass man sklavisch die Schärfe immer auf die Augen legen soll. Das mag bei größeren und bei Wirbelltiere eine gewisse Berechtigung haben, aber z.B. bei einer Libelle ist es wesentlich interessanter, das Flügelgeäder scharf zu bekommen als die Augen, es sei denn wir bilden fast bildfüllend den Kopf ab. Bei der Heuschrecke sind Flügel und Beine auch sehr interessante Partien, die Schärfe verdienen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## rabe62 (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Bei der Heuschrecke sind Flügel und Beine auch sehr interessante Partien, die Schärfe verdienen.
> 
> ...



Hi Wolfgang, 

dann aber bitte als Ausschnitt. Der normale Betrachter eines Tierbildes wie auch bei Menschenportraits assoziiert scharf bzw. unscharf eben mit der Augenpartie. 
Ein leicht ins unscharfe abdriftender Flügel wird weniger als unschön angesehen als unscharfe Augen.
Anbei ein kleines Beispiel für einen Ausschnitt ohne Augen


----------



## Digicat (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus

Ich würde meinen das die Augen auch scharf sein sollten
 
Der Rest des Körpers darf ruhig unscharf sein ...

oder ...

man richtet sich gut aus



und es wird "fast" alles scharf ... je nach Blende 

Hier liegt die Schärfe nicht richtig auf den Augen, was allerdings gewollt war
 
es hätte von der Bildaussage zu sehr abgelenkt ... man hätte die Augen als Blickfang gehabt ...


----------



## ron (13. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Ich denke, genau ist der springende Punkt: die Bildaussage. Wolfgang hat in so ferne recht, dass wenn wir uns immer an den (un)geschriebenen Regeln halten, entwickelt sich die Fotokunst nicht weiter. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass vor 10 Jahren es bei vielen verpönt war, Bilder mit Bewegungsunschärfe zu zeigen. Gute bewegte Bilder gehören heute zu den Prämiegewinnern.

Ich muss von mir selbst sagen, dass ich viel konservativer bin als mir lieb ist. Gleichzeitig habe ich eine Vermutung/Meinung, dass man Regeln erst dann erfolgreich durchbrechen kann, wenn man sie beherscht. 

Vielleicht ein Bisschen, wie der Ralleyfahrer, der das Auto in der Kurve gezielt ausbrechen lassen kann. Der musst erst mal richtig gut fahren können, um etwas zu machen , wofür man in der Führerscheinprüfung.......... 

So gesehen, bin ich ein mässiger Fotograf, weil ich über dieses Anfangstadium noch nicht hinaus gekommen bin.

Aber man lernt ja nie aus...



LG

Ron


----------



## rabe62 (13. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*



ron schrieb:


> So gesehen, bin ich ein mässiger Fotograf, weil ich über dieses Anfangstadium noch nicht hinaus gekommen bin.
> 
> Aber man lernt ja nie aus...
> 
> ...



dito


----------



## Conny (13. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*



ron schrieb:


> ... Gleichzeitig habe ich eine Vermutung/Meinung, dass man Regeln erst dann erfolgreich durchbrechen kann, wenn man sie beherscht.
> 
> LG
> 
> Ron



Das ist es, was mich an der Fotografie und speziell der Makrofotografie immer wieder fasziniert.
Ich kann Facetten in Libellenaugen auflösen und Haare auf Schwebfliegenaugen, aber das Licht  zu beherrschen, habe ich erst vor kurzem angefangen zu lernen.
Ich kann Schärfebenen so legen wie ich es mir vorstelle, aber Licht so zu formen wie ich möchte, gelingt mir noch lange nicht.
Ansonsten bin ich der Meinung, dass ein Auge, das auf dem Bild ist, scharf zu sein hat, es sei denn wie in Helmuts Fall der Fotograf es wegen einer Bildaussage anders wünscht


----------



## Limnos (13. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hi

Genau das habe ich ja gesagt, dass man es nicht immer machen sollte, sondern man sollte - falls man nicht ohnehin alles scharf abbilden kann -  immer den Teil scharf abbilden, den man besonders herausheben oder "nahe" bringen möchte. Und für mich sind das bei Insekten nur selten die Augen - __ Libellen vielleicht mal ausgenommen. Gerade Fotos, die z.B. für die Galerie sein sollen, sollen den Teil des Tieres/der Pflanze scharf abbilden, der für das Tier/die Pflanze charakteristisch ist, der Wiedererkennungswert besitzt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## paper (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Mein __ Spaltgriffel blüht, es ist kein perfektes Foto, ich freue mich über die Blüte!


----------



## Conny (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,

meiner hat dieses Jahr auch wieder geblüht


----------



## Digicat (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus

Meiner blüht noch immer ...


----------



## rabe62 (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Jaja, macht mich nur neidig. Bei mir ist er nur grün in grün in grün


----------



## danyvet (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Ich dachte, der __ Spaltgriffel sei eine einjährige Pflanze....meine hat im Pflanzjahr geblüht, allerdings erst im Oktober, und kam im nächsten Jahr nimmer....


----------



## paper (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*



danyvet schrieb:


> Ich dachte, der __ Spaltgriffel sei eine einjährige Pflanze....meine hat im Pflanzjahr geblüht, allerdings erst im Oktober, und kam im nächsten Jahr nimmer....



Dany, der Spaltgriffel ist nicht winterhart.
Meinen hab ich erst heuer gesetzt.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3090


----------



## Conny (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*



paper schrieb:


> Dany, der __ Spaltgriffel ist nicht winterhart.
> Meinen hab ich erst heuer gesetzt.
> 
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3090



Hallo,

stimmt nicht ganz, er ist bedingt winterhart.
Bei uns im Rheinland hat er auch schon Eis überstanden. Aber er hatte nur diese eine Blüte.


----------



## rabe62 (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hi,

ich kenne die Pflanze auch nur mehrjährig. Vllt. gibt es da unterschiedliche Ausprägungen/Züchtungen?


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hi Dany,
unser __ Spaltgriffel zieht zum Winter hin um.. ins Haus, großes Westfenster, wo die Sonne auch im Winter richtig klasse scheint.
Er ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt und hat sich größenmäßig schon verdoppelt, Momentan hat er 4 blühende Stengel.


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Caramella im Morgentau,
mit 105mm Sigma


----------



## Stoer (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*


----------



## rabe62 (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Ein Mondmakro habe ich ja noch nie gesehen 

Eva-Maria: Eine schicke Blüte und feines Licht hattest Du da, aber ein Sigma 105 schreit doch geradezu nach einem Ausschnitt. Die mittleren drei Blätter mit den vielen Tautropfen groß herausbringen. Die liegen schön und der Ausschnitt ergäbe ein wunderschönes , halbabstraktes Bild.


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hey Ralf,
probiere ich morgen früh gleich aus,
danke für den Hinweis


----------



## rabe62 (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Moin,

hab auch mal wieder das Makro ausgepackt (Sigma 180) .
Es wird eindeutig Herbst.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

sehr schöne Lichtstimmung, Ralf


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Moin Ralf,
das "Spinnweb-Bild" ist traumhaft schön
Habe mich vorhin mal an einem weiteren Rosenbild versucht...
 

meintest Du solch' einen Ausschnitt?


----------



## rabe62 (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hi,

zum Beispiel so ein Ausschnitt. Der Betrachter weiss sofort das es sich um eine Rose handelt, bekommt aber gleichzeitig jede menge mehr Details zum Gucken als bei deinem Überblicksbild. Ist aber alles nur meine einzelne Meinung. 

zu meinen Bildern: Da sieht man wieder wie unterschiedlich die Geschmäcker sind, mir selber gefällt die große Schnecke am besten.


----------



## lissbeth66 (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

meine naechsten Versuche


----------



## Conny (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

ich habe mir Dein Rosenbild einmal ausgeliehen und so bearbeitet wie ich es mir vorstellen würde.
Entrauscht, geschärft und beschnitten,
wenn ich es löschen soll bitte PM


----------



## witch127 (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

interessant, zumal ich bei meinem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm heute "entrauschen" gelesen habe... Werde ich mir merken! Danke!


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hey Conny,
vielen Dank - nicht löschen bitte.
Daran kann ich doch nur lernen.
Entrauschen, das Thema hatten wir schon einmal. 
Helmut empfahl auch zu "entrauschen". 
Wenn mir jemand sagt, WIE ich das machen kann, will ich das ja auch gern mal probieren...
Ich habe so ein "0-8-15-Bearbeitungsprogramm", da ist "entrauschen" leider nicht dabei.
Ich kann die Farben ein wenig variieren, die Helligkeit ändern und ich kann schärfen.
Das mache ich in aller Regel auch, speziell wenn ich das Bild ein wenig beschnitten habe.


----------



## Conny (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,

der erste Schritt zu weniger Rauschen ist die ISO so niedrig wie möglich zu halten. Es gilt jedoch immer lieber Rauschen als verwackeln.
Ich kenne mich leider nur mit Adobe Programmen aus und da steht Entrauschen entweder unter Filter oder als eigene Abteilung wie in Lightroom.
Neat Image ist DAS Entrauschungsprogramm und ist auch als Freeware runterzuladen, dann aber mit einem Wasserzeichen.


----------



## Digicat (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Servus Eva-Maria

Neat Image - Download (Freeware)

Hier ein Tutoral (Anleitung)

Wünsche Dir einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Conny (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hallo,

Winterzeit ist Makro-Zeige-Zeit 
Eine Mantis aus dem Terrazoo in Rheinberg.
Ich habe für mich das Gefühl, dass ich dieses Jahr so einiges dazu gelernt habe


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Danke Helmut!
Conny, schaut zum Fürchten schön aus 

Wir hatten in der letzten Nacht richtig knackig Frost und heute früh hatte es dann ordentlich Raureif auf den teilweise noch vorhandenen Blüten bzw. Fruchtständen.


----------



## danyvet (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Sehr schön!
Was ist denn das für eine Blüte im letzten Bild?
Zur Zeit des Frosts hat man ja meist nur noch Blätter, wenn überhaupt, und vertrocknete Früchte. Aber Blüten? Was blüht denn um diese Jahreszeit bei euch?


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Hi Danny,
es handelt sich um Stauden-Goldlack.


----------



## fischerl (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Guten Morgen,

Fotos mit Reif hab ich auch - allerdings noch vom letzten Winter 

Ich hoffe, ich hab sie euch noch nicht gezeigt...

lg
fischerl


----------



## Moonlight (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Makros auch 2011*

Vom letzten Winter hab ich auch noch welche ...

     

Mandy


----------

